# Updates of my Babes :) and a few of Kratos' litter mates for Krystal :) BTW PIC HEAVY



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Up to date of the babes 
There were seven in Kratos' litter  lol here are a few of them that I have pictures of the best the little ADBA girl Bunnie i dont have  wish I did lol oh well here they are :
This is Zorya (female pup)








This is Buddy (male pup) - I almost got him lol but he had an underbite 








This is Lucy(female pup) she was the nicest female at 8 weeks but had a medical issue that made her only pet quality, love this girls markings! She looks like she's giving you the finger all the time :woof:








This is Odin (male pup) He is the other show male in the litter  Kratos will be up against him this summer 








I just need to get pics of his other two sisters  then I'll post them too This was an old RE/old Greyline litter and I think turned out pretty well here's the banner with mom and dad








Now my Babies 
Mr. Kratos or as we call him Mr. Studly  he's a little cubby right now he's on a tad of a diet since I found he was stealing food outta the food bucket when I wasn't in the kitchen little  lol
being too cool for the camera
























Hi mommy we done yet lol








Miss Melody  She's slighty fat right now  CKC has a weight requirement kind of if they show rib they will not place so she's not looking her best but I still love her 
I love yah mama 








I know I don't look impressed she was being a pain about stacking lol








Sorry <3 Melody's front 








Now last but not least Miss Yuna  
She is finally starting to tone out really nice  Alot more work and in a month she'll look amazing 








Mmmm mommy that was a great treat 








Mom I'm done now









Thanks for Looking :woof: :woof:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awww girl they look great. What a beautiful litter they came from  Gorgeous as always OMG I love love love your dogs. Melody's ears turned out great too btw  Thanks so much for sharing these beautiful dogs with us


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Lol thanks Krystal!  I love em they all have their own attitude lol Quite something lol but I'm very happy with Mel's ears  at first i wasn't cuz they had to take so much off due to cartledge damage from the first one  but they have grown on me lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

She is just such a gorgeous girl  I don't think they turned out bad at all


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

They are all super pretty!


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks Aimee


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

I love Yuna's Color!! That will be one good looking dog with a little more definition on her, for sure!!
They are all lookers!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

That little guy buddy reminds me of Dosia the way he looks and the underbite too


----------



## wv-vlad (Apr 14, 2010)

*hey*

very nice babies
how old are they?


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Lol thanks Megz! I hope Yuna starts too look sexy soon  

hey Vlad Yuna is 15 Mons Melody is 10 Mon and Kratos is 6 Mon all still young but doing great  

He kinda does eh Krystal? lol Thanks about Mel's ears  I really do like them


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

OMG Kratos has gotten so big since the last time I saw him!He's coming along nicely!I think all of your dogs look great!You definitely picked the right one in the litter by picking Kratos


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Aw thanks Dixie!! and he don't think he's getting big -.-'' he still tries to sit on my lap in the truck wayyy to heavy for that now lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

They are all a very gorgeous group of dogs!!! I would LOVE to have Odin!


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

omg kratos socks are perfect. love that handsome boy. lmao @ chubby yuna. love her colors tho. gorgeous girl. n mels front is awesome  good work lady. they are lookin good!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

they are great looking..nice size


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

Great looking pack you got their


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks guys!! Yah Odin turned out really nice  he was severly loose skinned on the 8 week mark lol he's reall nice now


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

i was so excited when i saw you posted pics.. you always take amazing pics, so I knew i was in for a treat. I was definitely not disappointed in the slightest bit. amazing dogs, will come check them out again later. awesome.


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks Nina!!  I try I have the cheepest Camera ever hoping to get a nice one for my birthday


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

PrairieMoonPits said:


> Thanks Nina!!  I try I have the cheepest Camera ever hoping to get a nice one for my birthday


...that sounds like a hint. 

when is your bday?


----------



## SuperZacheus (May 25, 2010)

*nina's pitbulls*

such great dogs you have... beautiful dogs from a very beautiful owner:clap:


----------

